
Bup: Efficient backup system based on the Git packfile format - dmmalam
https://github.com/bup/bup
======
rsync
It is my understanding that the contest for "best backup tool" has a current
winner, and for now that winner is attic/borg.[1]

This is important to me/us because we[2] invested a fair amount of time and
effort to enable native attic _and_ borg support on our platform. You can just
point those tools right at us.

As always, big "HN Readers" discount.

[1] [https://www.stavros.io/posts/holy-grail-
backups/](https://www.stavros.io/posts/holy-grail-backups/)

[2] rsync.net

------
abrowne
> bup currently has no way to prune old backups.

As a Mac (and therefore Time Machine) user in the process of switching to
Linux, this seems to be a big downside.

[...]

> Until we fix this, one possible workaround is to just start a new BUP_DIR
> occasionally, i.e. bup-2013-10, bup-2013-11...

And the workaround mostly defeats the purpose of incremental backups.

~~~
melted
There's [http://backintime.le-web.org](http://backintime.le-web.org), which
basically does the exact same thing as Time Machine. Comes standard with
Ubuntu IIRC.

~~~
abrowne
Ubuntu comes with Déjà Dup (see
[http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-
amd64.m...](http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-
amd64.manifest))

~~~
melted
Oh well, then it's just an apt-get away. Same thing, zero dollars.

~~~
abrowne
Indeed, thanks for the suggestion. I hadn't heard of it.

------
keville
This has been posted many, many times.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=bup&sort=byPopularity&prefix&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=bup&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

